# Squirell !



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Managed to get out this morning for a little walk with my Nephew ,we spotted 2 squirels but we spooked them and they ran off into the trees.

On our way home i spotted a squirel running through the trees so we went after it , we lost sight of it at times but when it got to the top of the tree it sat on a branch. I dropped it with a 9.5mm steel ball and its the first squirel ive shot - also my first kill with the TTF PP what ive only had for 3 days ! cheers lads


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good hunting and good shooting. Should be a tasty meal too.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill!! Thats a good shooter, I´ve one but with palmsheel!!

Cheers


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting ! thats a great shooter !



slingshooterPT said:


> Good kill!! Thats a good shooter, I´ve one but with palmsheel!!
> Cheers


I have one as well, but i got multiplex with the fancy patterned forks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fine shooting ... that fellow should be tasty.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I have orderd a palmswell one that I'll be picking up at the next comp in November  - cheers guys


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shot!


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet! Nice one.


----------

